# Va Beach swapmeet....maybe?



## jd56 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm not organizing this event but was contacted by Kim Dude from RRB to see if I'd be interested in attending a local swapmeet at Va. Beach Va. in possibly April of 2013.

If anyone is interested in attending or want more info, I'll do my best to help....provided I'm informed.
Not that we promote other sites but, here is the post from Kim on RRB

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=70106&p=678730#p678730

I have complained that we bike enthusiasts don't have much in meets or even rides other than car shows here in the Va. Beach Va ocean front....why should all the westies have all the fun.

send me an email if I can help.
JD


----------



## jd56 (Mar 14, 2013)

Kim-Dude from RRB is in conversation with Chicho's Pizza on 29th and Pacific Ave Va. Beach. Being the first of the events and I hope more to come if there is interest, I understand that the folks there will block off half of their parking lot for the event. There might be a lowrider club also participating.
I would hope we could arrange a ride on the boardwalk or the mainstrip of Atlantic Ave.
I have heard from a few local members that are interested.
This area needs this type of exposure for the vintage bike hobby, not to mention the ratrodders.
How about you guys in NC, DC, Eastern Shore, and Richmond....are you guys interested?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wspeid (Mar 14, 2013)

Of course I'd be interested since its in our back yard.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 16, 2013)

*April 6th*

So I was told the bike show / meet is on April 6th at 1pm.
A time to show off your bikes, sell some bikes and parts. Drink some cocktails, eat pizza, meet other locals that like bikes, and the first of many I hope.
Please show your support for the Va. Beach & Hampton Roads bike community.

29th St and Pacific Ave at the oceanfront. Chicho's Pizza. the bike side of the event is being sponsored by Altered Suspension  Lowriders Club.
Drink, food, DJ music, bikes, parts, and just a chance to get out from the confines of the cabin walls. Spring is here!!!

http://www.chichospizza.com/contact.html


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good first ride for my tandem wip 6th works for me - just not the weekend before


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2013)

*April 6th*

This is still a happening show for those that are interested.
I was told there will be a $15 entry fee for the first bike and an additional $5 per bike to offset the awards costs.
Adult beverages, pizza, music and some type of games....perhaps cornhole?
It's their first show I believe but, the only event I've seen materialize at the Va. Beach oceanfront. I hope to see many locals and non locals there.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/evs/3683140586.html


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2013)

*April 6th!!*

Looks like decent weather for this 1st annual bike fest / swapmeet / awards show.
I hope all the locals show up.
I'll be bringing a few bikes complete and not so complete to sell.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't make it JD as my wife has to work this Saturday and also attend a baby shower, so I am grounded at home.
It is tough to pull away for 2 consecutive weekends (one being long) for swaps at the end of the month as it is.
Hope the show is a success!
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Apr 2, 2013)

We'll miss your Elgins for sure. Could use some real antiques at the show.
Your wife sure does alot of baby showers.
Hope all is well with the new one.
Thinking about heading to Mitch's today to look at his 61 24" Corvette.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cadillacbike (Apr 3, 2013)

*Boardwalk*

Got to work. I wish i could  have went.  Love to ride the boardwalk. We are going to this summer. kevin


----------



## jd56 (Apr 5, 2013)

Some nice weather for the  bike swapmeet / show tomorrow.
Was told there will be vendors and some kind of music.
Longboard skate boards too.
Loading the trailer as I speak and feel somewhat depressed to load some of these bike up.
Been looking at them all winter and now trying to sell some.

Hope all you Va Beach locals and not so close locals show up. If not to just get out and show off your rides. 

Start time is now 12 noon as I understand.
Show entries as it was explained to me is $15 for the first bike and possibly $5 each additional.

Im taking at least 2 to show in the middle class category.

Hope to see you guys and gals there. Lets see how many locals there are from the Cabe. I know there will be Ratroders there and possibly some from the schwinn forum.
John

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertc (Apr 5, 2013)

JD,

I'm on call this weekend and can't make it. I would love to see Va. Beach and the weather should be beautiful. Enjoy the show and good luck with this being the first one in the area.

Robert


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2013)

Kevin and Robert, thanks. I too hope this will be the beginning of something new at the beach.
I wish you guys from NC could make a showing as yoi guys have always made a strong statement in the hobby but, work has top priority.. 
Unfortunately this show is not my doing but, am pleased to finally have one in the area.

Ill post pics later.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 6, 2013)

Had a good time and brought home another bike- thanks JD! Tabitha is polishing as I type

More pics at 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/10968031@N02/sets/72157633183755530/


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2013)

Some great pictures!

I'm glad she is happy. Please let me know if she needs help on the early 60s JC Higgins Flightliner.





It was great to meet the locals that enjoy what I enjoy...but, I must admit, I don't get to watch my better half pay for a vintage bike like you do.
My wife did show up to give her 30 minutes of support for my obsession.
I did manage to bring home a trophy today with HER bike. Thats right her bike, not mine!. And there were some nice vintage bikes at this show.
She was beaming with pride and had to admit I did well with her birthday present. 

Best in the  "Classic" category.
Her 64 Monark Silver King. 





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2013)

Here's a group picture of some Cabe members and the RRB gang




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats to her on the win! 

Tabitha's got the fenders, chainguard, and rack chrome cleaned up pretty nice on the Flightliner- handlebars are a little better but still rough. Date on it is 58-62, correct? (since 63 was Sears badging, not J.C. Higgins). Think there's any hope of finding replacements for the 2 missing 1/2" red reflectors in the pedals?

Really wish I'd brought a bike now- car was just not set up for it, thanks to kayak bars and crowded trunk- next time!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 7, 2013)

I knew the chrome would cone out nice.
Handlebars are easy to fknd.
Not for sure on the date but, because the serial was stamped on the bottom bracket leads me to believe it is like you said pre 1964.
The jewels cant be replaced but the pedals can. 

And I have that nice Eldorado that would compliment the Flightliner.
It rides real nice after its recent servicing.
Let me know when you are ready, it is on CL however.
JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertc (Apr 8, 2013)

JD,

Looks like you guys had a great time and beautiful weather. Still wish I could have been there. Congratulations on the show success.


----------

